# Newborn Goat Can't Stand



## Geronimo Creek Farm

We had a Nubian have her first kid 3 days ago.  It was cool out and my brother in law just happened to find him in the "normal" spot where the goats go to kid by himself.  She was a rescue and we didn't know she was pregnant. 

When he found the little guy he was cold, couldn't hold his head up, and barely breathing.  We got him warmed up (gradually), got mom around, and managed to get a little whole milk into him, after his sucking response improved (with temp), we got him sucking on mom laying down.  He perked up over the night, still continued to shiver, and we were able to stand him up and get him on momma. 

He has been nursing on her for 3 days now and the shivering has stopped and he is filling out a little bit.  His poop is good, although he seems a little constipated (his first poops were the marconium poops and they have transitioned to look like the dark yellow crayons that smell like sour milk).  

He can stand up on his back legs but hasn't been able to get up on his front legs yet (just his knees). We have to go out every 4 hours or so and stand him up and get him near momma and he will find the teat and start nursing. 

He can stand ok if we put him on his feet, and if you help him, he will take about 3 or 4 short choppy steps with his front feet and go crashing down.  He will stand for about 10-15 min while he eats, attempts to poop, and then goes pee.  When he stands, you can tell he is stretching his legs and back and sometimes hie starts quivering. He can kind of pivot around a little on his front legs and falls down again. 

I have read about FKS and there are so many home remedies out there that I don't know what to do.  This is our first problem child we have had.  I don't know if he is just recovering from being dehydrated and cold, or if there is another underlying problem that we need to address. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## mysunwolf

First off, Welcome to BYH!  You'll find a lot of awesome, knowledgeable folks here ready to help.

As for your baby goat, I would give him a little nutri-drench (or something like that) to give him some energy, vitamins, and minerals. I would also give him 1/4cc BoSe in case it is selenium deficiency. It doesn't sound like FKS to me because he's suckling fine once you get him to the teat. I'd keep making sure he nurses routinely like you're already doing. Sounds like he had a really difficult first few days! And might just need some time to adjust to normal life.


----------



## Southern by choice

Because BoSe is prescription a vet must give it too you. 
If that is not an option I would run to TSC and get Jumpstart gel paste... 
Giving a b-complex injection may be beneficial as well.
Keeping him warm is critical.
 In this case I would pull the kid keep him in and bottle feed. 
Do you know if the doe is CAE negative?

Do you have a good vet available?


----------



## Geronimo Creek Farm

Momma is nursing him well and we have them isolated in an area with one of moms companion goats. She has been pretty attentive. I don't want to bottle feed if I don't have to. 

We are actually running to the vet today for the Longhorns annual checkups so I will get some BoSE. But in reading other posts it seems like it helps some and hurts others? None of our goats are on it.

I am actually standing in the isle of TSC right now so I am going to grab some Nutri Drench and the other items y'all have suggested.


----------



## babsbag

You can also splint his front legs. Just make sure you pad the splint so it doesn't rub. People often use paper towel rolls for splints. 

Selenium deficiency is usually based on where you live and what is in your hay, browse, and minerals. I live in CA and always give BoSe to my does before kidding and often to the kids at birth. A small amount one time is highly unlikely to hurt him and it sounds like he needs it. Does not sound like FKS.


----------



## Geronimo Creek Farm

Thanks! I assume it's an injection given (follow dosing instructions) between the front shoulder blades in the muscle?


----------



## Southern by choice

We give kids BoSe IM
Not sure what region you are in.
This is a data map- take into consideration if the goats are not forage or land raised and on mostly hay you need to know where that hay is grown.
Even areas that are NOT deficient many breeders have to give BoSe because their goats really aren't on the land and hay is often deficient.

https://mrdata.usgs.gov/geochem/doc/averages/countydata.htm


----------



## Latestarter

Greetings and welcome to BYH. Hope your kid pulls through. Make yourself at home and I hope you'll stay around. Please let us know the final outcome when that time comes.


----------



## Geronimo Creek Farm

Thank you all. We are in between Austin and San Antonio. Our goats have about 25-30 acres of our 65 acre farm to roam. They don't get much supplemental hay or feed.


----------



## Geronimo Creek Farm

So we have him some Jump Start last night and the dose of BoSE under the skin.

This morning really no change and gave him another hit of the Jump Start. 

On splinting the front legs, how long do you leave them on and is the purpose for him to just keep the legs straight or to build up the muscle so he can stand long than a few min?


----------



## Geronimo Creek Farm

Thus afternoon still no change and very lethargic. I gave him another dose of BoSE since it had been 24 hours and a dose of the B vitamin complex. Getting a little bummed


----------



## CntryBoy777

I would probably have the vet take a look at him. I sure hope it turns out okay for ya. Welcome to the Group and hope ya keep us informed of your findings.


----------



## Latestarter

You want to be careful with the Bose... Selenium can be poison if you OD it...  Vet visit might be in order if you have/know a livestock vet who has some familiarity with goats.


----------



## Geronimo Creek Farm

Yea in reading online I gave him 1/4cc yesterday and 1/4 today with no more. 1/2Cc of the B vitamin this eve.

I called the vet and they didn't have an opening. If he makes it through the weekend we will see how it goes.


----------



## animalmom

Please do keep us posted on your buckling.


----------



## Geronimo Creek Farm

So I wanted to give an update on the baby goat for everyone. After day 5 or 6 (and about 12+ hours of my time), I tapped out and called my brother in law (we have a family farm).  I told him that if they wanted to keep the little guy alive they can, but I just ran out of time and energy. It has been about 2 weeks now and mamma has been put back with the herd, JR is being bottle fed, and still in the same boat. His improvements since going to the bottle have been: 1. He is a lot peppier, more vocal, and can stand (if placed there) for a while.  He can now get up on his back two legs and up to the kneeling position with his front two, but still not all of the way up. I think they are going to try to splint his legs (my brother in law is a physical therapist and also builds prosthetics) as they have been doing physical therapy on his legs every day.  We will see. Thanks for everyone's help!


----------



## Latestarter

Hope he continues to improve. Sometimes you just have to "check to the power" and at least by giving him to your BIL you gave him a chance. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Geronimo Creek Farm

As I wrote the post this morning I get a video of the little bugger getting up on his own.  We will see.


----------



## Geronimo Creek Farm

Just wanted to update everyone. He now has a name, thinks he is a human, won't assimilate into the herd, and probably is a little mentally "special." My brother and sister in law stepped in when I was giving up and pulled him through.


----------



## Latestarter

That's great news! Thanks for letting us know   And the best part is he's no longer your (special) problem "child"


----------

